# Nilfisk Snow Foam Lance



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

hi all, I have a Nilfisk presure washer abd before i had a karcher one.

I had a snow foam lance with my karche prssure washer which i bought the nilfisk adapter so i could use it with my nilfisk pressure washer but doesnt work, i have tried 2 of the same adaptors to make sure its not just a falty adaptor but to no avail!!!!

My question is: do nilfisk do there own snow foam lance?

Cheers
Ross


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

the lance connector to the second half of the lance and not the end


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

sorry, i dont understand what you mean...
?!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

have a look here mate this will explain what racquel is saying

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100389


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

When you say it doesn't work what do you mean?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

picture(s)?? 
nilfisk do their own foam 'bottle' but its rubbish next to a proper lance...


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info about Nilfisks own foam bottle; that clears that up!!

My Snow Foam lance looks basically the same as this:










...but my extension bar is about a 3rd of that size LOL
Would that matter?!?

Also i have a Nilfisk P150 2-10 BXTra Pro Pressure Washer (cant remember if exact model but same look and fitments)

I have been fitting my Snow Foam Lance after fitting the pressure washers standard lance to the trigger gun;
(Connecting the 2 pictured below; obviously my lance is able to have something added to the end, it doesn't have the spray part built in, and then the Snow Foam Lance)










Would it make a difference not fitting straight to the gun without the lance?!

Cheers
Ross


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

The foam lance fits into where the red arrow is.


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

Is there any reason for it or is it just the way it should be??
Ill give it ago and hope its all i need!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

That's just where its designed to fit.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

as above it goes where the red arrow is and push and turn like the lance, perhaps post a pic of your connector so we can check it is the correct one.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For the P150 you need a different type of lance adapter to fit the lance.

See here for spiggot.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

Tips said:


> For the P150 you need a different type of lance adapter to fit the lance.
> 
> See here for spiggot.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Where does that part go?
I have some pics ill post now...


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking at the part above it fits onto the extension bar, remove the old one first then screw the new one on hth


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Jesus. Do you fit it with a hammer?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That should go in the end of the lance indicated by the red arrow on the post in the first page, push and twist as you would the normal lance.


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have now a Nilfisk P160.1-15DXTRA and it fit perfect.
ONLY the foamgun is not working like on the karcher.
It go on and off, what is the problem??


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^ sounds like exactly the same problem as mine?!?

It wasn't put on with a hammer but a vice to Akers sure it's nice and tight!!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I have a 140 and fit mine to the place you point to with the red arrow, its a turn fit job.

My bottle and adaptor looks like your and handle looks like the picture and mines fits and work perfectly.

What issue do you have?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the same model and it fits perfectly in the first joint after the trigger. Its the standard Nilfisk fitting.


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

It used to work, but it just all of a sudden stopped!! When connected and you pull e trigger it starts and then cuts off straight away, if you do it too many times it builds up pressure and then I'm unable to release the lance from the gun!!

I have had it 3 years so could it possibly be its given up or is there nothing that could go wrong with it?


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

moosh said:


> I have a 140 and fit mine to the place you point to with the red arrow, its a turn fit job.
> 
> My bottle and adaptor looks like your and handle looks like the picture and mines fits and work perfectly.
> 
> What issue do you have?


The connector are fitting perfectly there where the red arrow is,
but the Nilfisk are going on and off, on and off, the pressure is too high i think.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok to clear up the confusion:

So does the pressure washer normally with the the standard water lance?

If so it is likely that the foam lance needs a service, there is a replaceable gauze in them.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

As above. Sounds like the snow foam lance has a block in it


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

nicky1975 said:


> The connector are fitting perfectly there where the red arrow is,
> but the Nilfisk are going on and off, on and off, the pressure is too high i think.


This is exactly what mine is doing, how do you service it or do you just take it apart and see what's what?

Anyone got a guide or pictures?

CHEERS
Ross


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

RossZetec said:


> This is exactly what mine is doing, how do you service it or do you just take it apart and see what's what?
> 
> Anyone got a guide or pictures?
> 
> ...


So is the pressure washer not working with the normal lance either??


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> Ok to clear up the confusion:
> 
> So does the pressure washer normally with the the standard water lance?
> 
> If so it is likely that the foam lance needs a service, there is a replaceable gauze in them.


Yes, with the standard lance it work perfect, only if i put the snowfoam lance on it, it don't work like it most be.
Whit the Karcher it work good, i put the connector from the Nilfisk on, and it don't work,


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

RossZetec said:


> This is exactly what mine is doing, how do you service it or do you just take it apart and see what's what?
> 
> Anyone got a guide or pictures?
> 
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84349

Here you can take it apart, step by step


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> So is the pressure washer not working with the normal lance either??


yeah absolutely fine without it, I am halfway thru the step by step at the moment but there doesn't seem to be any blockages so far...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

RossZetec said:


> yeah absolutely fine without it, I am halfway thru the step by step at the moment but there doesn't seem to be any blockages so far...


Did this solve the problem?


----------

